# how long have you been in therapy and does it help?



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

10 years with 5 different amazing therapists and they've helped in many ways. you just don't know how many.

and you?


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

1 govt supplied therapist to solve all my problems once a week. I was broke and they gave me grocery bags of free food for a few weeeks. Those were the good days of being unemployed and depressed!!


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

8 weeks with government funded therapist. She stopped me from fearing the symptoms of anxiety.

So far been 4 weeks with my new (and hopefully last) therapist. I'm really optimistic about it now, doing mindfulness and some exposure soon.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Since.... November. And holy crap yes it helps. I have learned SO much. It's funny, for one hour every two weeks I go through a total catharsis. It's like all the hopelessness goes away, and I'm full of hope again. 

Every time I see my psychologist it's two steps ahead. in the 2 weeks before I see him again, I might have one step backwards, but then I'll just get ahead again when I see him. I friggin love therapy.


----------



## Iric (Jan 26, 2007)

Did therapy help you guys become more outgoing? I think no matter how much therapy we get, we will always feel more anxiety than others because thats just the way we are. It's almost impossible to change someone's personality. I've been seeing a Cognitive therapist for 3 months, but I don't see any changes yet.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Therapy has never helped me, so I'm no longer going...therapists & psychiatrists just piss me off & depress me even more.


----------



## spidey185 (Mar 12, 2007)

I started having weekly sessions with a therapist that works with students on my school's campus. It's been about a month and a half, and while I haven't noticeably changed or anything, I do feel a little bit more confident about myself after talking to her every week (although that confidence level wavers by the time I see her the following week). There are things I can't talk about to the few friends that I have, and fortunately I've grown comfortable with talking about my personal issues to my therapist.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I have been in therapy for 8 years (coming to an end soon). It has helped me a lot.


----------



## ellenelle (Mar 17, 2007)

How do you know if you qualify for a government-funded therapist, and how do you apply for one? Part of the reason I haven't been seeking treatment is that it's so expensive, I make next to minimum wage, and don't have health insurance.


----------



## twilightmoon (Sep 17, 2007)

I just began to have a therapist in June to August, but then she switched jobs to work at a school. I didn't know her too well, but I was just beginning to trust her, and it's not easy for me to open up. I have a new therapist now. I'm not very comfortable with therapy sessions yet. I know my feelings matter, but i have a feeling my family doesn't understand what social anxiety even means. This isn't something that I will suddenly grow out of in a couple of years. My mom showed symptoms of social anxiety when she was younger, too. She didn't go to therapy or anything like that. I don't believe she "grew out" of it. If she went through what i am going through, I don't understand why she can't comprehend my feelings more clearly.


----------

